# Breed and gender?



## KHMitchell (7 mo ago)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old?

It's got me guessing as I usually do but those feathered legs make me think peep is a mix of something. @fuzzies is really good at spotting what might be in there. 

One other thing and it doesn't have to do with the peep you're wondering about. Your setup. What I can see of it it looks impressive.


----------



## KHMitchell (7 mo ago)

Thank you. We are still in progress.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw what Lillith said. She's probably right. If someone else gives their opinion on breed, believe them first. Ignore me.


----------

